
Ask HN: How to Get EBook Produced for Non Writers? - le-mark
I have a friend with a personal story that I believe is very compelling and would be of interest to a lot of people. This person lost a lot of money in a business venture as part of their story. So there&#x27;s a strong &quot;lessons learned&quot; aspect to the story which is particularly valuable imo. I think an e-book about it would be one way for them get something positive from the experience. Problem is, I&#x27;m not a writer, and neither is my friend. What are some options in this situation?<p>From my research, it seems an adequate ghost writer would cost around $10,000 for a 100 page book. My friend has no funds to finance the endeavor. Is it possible to find a ghost writer who would work for a percentage of profits from the book? Does anyone have experience with this, either writing or commissioning such a work?
======
ecesena
Note: I don’t know the ebook market at all.

100 pages seems a lot to me, I bet most of “short books” are more like 20-40.

I think you could get articles/blog posts for, exaggerating, 200$/piece.

Maybe you can start with that, including building sn audience, and when you
have 5 posts you can start drafting the book yourself.

I guess that with another 1k or so you’ll be able to find someone who polishes
the book instead of writing it from scratch.

If money is a concern, and if you don’t have a clear readership/revenue model,
mayans this is a way to build the ebook step-by-step. My 2 cents.

------
craigmj
I think there is so little money in writing that it would be a crazy or very
inexperienced writer who would agree to work for a percentage. I suggest you
rather buy a book on writing, read a few good books that are similar to your
friend's story, and try your own hand at it. Once you've written 20 pages,
finding a good editor would be a lot easier, and cost much less, and a good
editor would help you bring the project to fruition.

------
mkbkn
Check out [http://thewritingsummit.com/](http://thewritingsummit.com/)

I have a 5% OFF coupon code. I'm not associated with them in any way.

